# After Effects – Quelle einer Ebene ersetzen



## macsea (3. April 2006)

Hi Leute!

Super Forum!
Wie kann ich im After Effects 7.0 bei einer Ebene die Quelle erstetzen um
meine Einstellung nicht zu verlieren.

Bitte um eure Hilfe
Danke

Macsea


----------



## chmee (3. April 2006)

AE6.5 : Im Projektfenster auf Datei, rechte Maus-Taste, Footage ersetzen bzw [STRG]+[H].


Willkommen erstmal  und mfg chmee


----------



## macsea (3. April 2006)

Danke für deine Antwort nur leider will ich das ganze nicht in der Dateiliste machen, sondern in der Zeitleiste das Foto ersetzen.

Schöne Grüße
Macsea


----------



## axn (3. April 2006)

Soweit ich weiß geht das nicht direkt, du kannst aber alle Effekte inklusive Keys kopieren. Wenn dir das Kopieren jetzt zu umständlich ist, versuch doch das Asset einfach außerhalb zu ersetzen, also neues Bild unter altem Namen an alter Stelle speichern.
Zur Sicherheit das nächste mal einfach eine Komposition verschachteln, dann kannst du Ebenen austauschen und die Effekte der Komposition bleiben erhalten.

mfg

axn


----------



## Chrisu (6. April 2006)

Doch geht. Ist auch ganz einfach:

1.) neues Footage aus dem Projektfenster anklicken
2.) linke Maustaste gedrückt halten und zusätzlich noch die ALT-Taste drücken
3.) neues Footage in der Zeitleiste genau auf die alte Ebene legen (Maustaste loslassen)
4.) fertig und freuen ;-)

Schöne Grüße,
Chrisu


----------



## axn (6. April 2006)

Punkt 4) macht am meisten Spaß.
Dankeschön. Wusst ich nicht...

Grüße nach Kiel.

axn


----------



## chmee (6. April 2006)

Respekt ! Kannte ich auch noch nicht ..

Stille Wasser sind tief, Chrisu, nochmaligen Respekt.

mfg chmee


----------



## axn (6. April 2006)

chmee hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stille Wasser sind tief,



Wieso eigentlich, ist doch Schade drum...


----------

